# Man my colibri sucks...Need a reliable lighter!!!!



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive had my colibri lighter about 2 months and smoke a cigar a day or every other day. I only use Vector 5+ filtered butane in my colibri and it always worked ok...

Now it works when it want to  Last night I decided to light up a nice taboo twist for my after dinner smoke and I only got half of it lit cause my stupid colibri decided it just didnt want going to work. So of course the cigar has some burn problems and I tried to touch them up but the damn colibri wouldnt fire. I sat there for at least 20 minutes fiddling with the lighter to get it to work while the poor taboo was suffering...So I said screw it and lit it with my fiancee's cigarette lighter  I have now witnessed how a regular lighter can change the taste of a nice cigar.

I need a new lighter bad! Can anyone reccomend the most reliable lighter on the market that has a reasonable price to go along with it? I dont care what it looks like, I dont care if it has all the extra features in the world....I just want a lighter that will light when Im ready for it to light....So frustrating

/end rant


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ronson. $3 at Walmart if you can beat the crackheads to the counter. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I really like my Blazer PB-207. It's very reliable and hold ALOT of fuel.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Ive had my colibri lighter about 2 months and smoke a cigar a day or every other day. I only use Vector 5+ filtered butane in my colibri and it always worked ok...
> 
> Now it works when it want to  Last night I decided to light up a nice taboo twist for my after dinner smoke and I only got half of it lit cause my stupid colibri decided it just didnt want going to work. So of course the cigar has some burn problems and I tried to touch them up but the damn colibri wouldnt fire. I sat there for at least 20 minutes fiddling with the lighter to get it to work while the poor taboo was suffering...So I said screw it and lit it with my fiancee's cigarette lighter  I have now witnessed how a regular lighter can change the taste of a nice cigar.
> 
> ...


I've got three of them and never had a problem. I know some of them are sensitive to refilling process. That said, I've also had good luck with cheap "Wolf Brand" lighters, as well as the Xicar series. Although I don't own one... Blazers are supposed to kick ass.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Blazer, they are the palio's of the lighters


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Ronson. $3 at Walmart if you can beat the *crackheads *to the counter. :tu


"Vince" the ShamWow! pitch-man beat me to the last one.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a Blazer PB-207 and it hasn't failed me yet. As someone else said, they hold a ton of fuel!


----------



## bismillah (Jul 23, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Ronson. $3 at Walmart if you can beat the crackheads to the counter. :tu


I went to my local Wal-mart and the lady working there told me they are not carrying those anymore. I was highly disappointed because of all the talk they gain around here and the simple fact they only cost $3 bucks. I wonder if that policy is a regional thing. Still its kinda lame.


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

bismillah said:


> I went to my local Wal-mart and the lady working there told me they are not carrying those anymore. I was highly disappointed because of all the talk they gain around here and the simple fact they only cost $3 bucks. I wonder if that policy is a regional thing. Still its kinda lame.


I've never seen them in an of the Walmarts around here either.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> "Vince" the ShamWow! pitch-man beat me to the last one.


I would love to shove a 'ShamWow!' down that guys throat. Right behind the Bobby Brown headset and I'm normally a very peaceful and fun loving guy.

In other news, try compressed air on the head for the Colibri after you've purged it. Might just be some ash all buggered up in the jet.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

foureyedgeek said:


> I've never seen them in an of the Walmarts around here either.


I also checked my local walmart and no one has ever heard of them


----------



## kuzi16 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been using my Xikar for over 3 years now. I love it.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

I bought all 6 Ronsons when I came across them at the local Wal-Mart...all I can say is you get what you pay for. I had nothing but problems with each and every one of them. It was REALLY frustrating. Last week I bought a Blazer and couldn't be happier :2


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> I've got three of them and never had a problem. I know some of them are sensitive to refilling process. That said, I've also had good luck with cheap "Wolf Brand" lighters, as well as the Xicar series. Although I don't own one... Blazers are supposed to kick ass.


Vector has been a very reliable brand. With your CS Coupon codes, you can get a really great price.
Rob


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Ronson. $3 at Walmart if you can beat the crackheads to the counter. :tu


 :tpd:Most dependable lighter on the market, bar none!!!:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

tccigar said:


> Vector has been a very reliable brand. With your CS Coupon codes, you can get a really great price.
> Rob


 I have used a Vector triple torch marble I purchased from Rob for 6 months now with 0 problems! Nice bling, too!:tu


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Ronson. $3 at Walmart if you can beat the crackheads to the counter. :tu


They've never heard of them at Colorado Springs Walmarts either. I ordered a couple from here

They work "just OK" at 6200 ft. where I live.


----------



## PartagasIV (Sep 20, 2007)

The only reason why I haven't thrown my Colibri away is that it's given me 6 years of (unreliable) service. I figure I've gotten my moneys worth out of it by now. Must...buy...blazer..


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

ST Dupont Xtend. Very happy.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

We were just discussing the bad rep that colibri has @ Shack Herf this weekend. Some fairly reliable mods here said that you have to bleed them for a solid minute or two before refilling. If you're careful with the refilling process they'll last a lifetime.

That being said, if you don't want to hassle with a 4minute refill process everytime, send it to me instead of throwing it out.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

ambientboy said:


> We were just discussing the bad rep that colibri has @ Shack Herf this weekend. Some fairly reliable mods here said that you have to bleed them for a solid minute or two before refilling. If you're careful with the refilling process they'll last a lifetime.
> 
> That being said, if you don't want to hassle with a 4minute refill process everytime, send it to me instead of throwing it out.


:tpd: Exactly... that is the way all butane lighters should be refilled, remembering to back off the flow valve if it is a pressure-type like the Colibris.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Reliable and cheap - BIC.

Colibri sucked 20+ years ago and still does...


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well it looks like the blazer is the one to go with.....Ill have to put up with the colibri till next month as Ive already gone over my cigar budget for this month...
Thanks guys:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Costa said:


> ST Dupont Xtend. Very happy.


:tu I know the initial sticker shock, but its the best damn lighter I've ever used.

Also have a couple Blazers, ones great the other, not so good.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

floydp said:


> :tu I know the initial sticker shock, but its the best damn lighter I've ever used.
> 
> Also have a couple Blazers, ones great the other, not so good.


I really dont have money to buy a st dupont....I can spend around $50 next month on one


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree that the Blazer is a great lighter. But I never feel bad about misplacing my Ronson. There is always another one around in its place. WalMart's that carry these have them near the cigarette counter. 
One thing I have found is that good fuel helps the Ronson even more. Fill it with Vector or Lava fuel and it becomes a flamethrower. :2


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I agree that the Blazer is a great lighter. But I never feel bad about misplacing my Ronson. There is always another one around in its place. WalMart's that carry these have them near the cigarette counter.
> One thing I have found is that good fuel helps the Ronson even more. Fill it with Vector or Lava fuel and it becomes a flamethrower. :2


 Good tip! I'll have to remember that!:tu


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Love my Xikar, and you can't go wrong with the unconditional lifetime guarantee. That's my :2.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Blazer all the way. I'll probably never use another lighter. Too bad you didn't get in on the group buy - it was a great deal. 

I use Lava fuel as well.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like my Colibri, Xikar, Vector, and Nibo lighters. All of them have worked great for me, and I don't even follow all the 'rules' of refilling. I guess I am just the lucky one who got the best lighters ever made from Colibri. :tu


----------



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

I use a Ronson as well and haven't had any problems. 

I've seen them at the Laguna Niguel and Foothill Ranch Wal-Marts. They were definitely near the cigarettes. I've also learned not to ask the $8/hr managers for anything. I asked once about the Ronson, even showed the guy what it looked like, and was told "we have many lighters.... you can try to look here, here, and over there". Nice customer service.

I've even heard CVS sells them, but I've only seen the Ronson fuel at my local CVS.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I only had 1 Colibri and will surely never get another one. Anyways, I've got a Blazer, a Zippo butane insert and a Xikar. Only use them when herfing or when I'm not up to the match or cedar lighting; if not, only those last ones. Get the Blazer at Cigarmony.com


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

OCjoe said:


> I use a Ronson as well and haven't had any problems.
> 
> I've seen them at the Laguna Niguel and Foothill Ranch Wal-Marts. They were definitely near the cigarettes. I've also learned not to ask the $8/hr managers for anything. I asked once about the Ronson, even showed the guy what it looked like, and was told "we have many lighters.... you can try to look here, here, and over there". Nice customer service.
> 
> I've even heard CVS sells them, but I've only seen the Ronson fuel at my local CVS.


Maybe when Im in that area Ill try and stop by those walmarts...thanks


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

I've been useing this lighter for over a year now. It's been a very dependable lighter. I bought three for under 10$ . Just a great lighter.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1320

They are the best..:ss


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

rack04 said:


> I really like my Blazer PB-207. It's very reliable and hold ALOT of fuel.


:tpd:


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I really like my Blazer PB-207. It's very reliable and hold ALOT of fuel.


:tpd::tpd:


----------

